# Sierra et Boot Camp (external drive)



## lastnero (30 Juin 2017)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai acheté il y a quelque temps un MacBook pro 2016 13" avec touch bar (modèle 13,2). J'utilise une VM de windows et je veux sauter le pas d'avoir une installation physique.

J’achète un disque ssd + boitier usb C. Sur mon mac de 2011, j'avais installé Windows sur mon disque externe usb2. Je me suis dis, qu'un ssd en usb 3, ça passerait nickel !

Je monte mon disque, le formate, lance boot camp et ... tristesse, impossible de faire une installation sur un disque externe ... Uniquement possible sur mon disque interne (en lançant boot camp, j'ai le bouton suivant qui m’amène directement vers le sélecteur de l'espace sur mon disque interne. Je n'ai pas les cases à cocher (formater disque, télécharger ...., installer ...)).

En me renseignant, je suis allé modifier le fichier de bootcamp (Info.plist) pour rajouter mon modéle de Mac. J'ai du coup bien la fenêtre avec les cases à cocher qui revient, je peux choisir mon disque externe. Super !

Par contre, au moment ou l'application essaie de télécharger les drivers bootcamp (étape 2), j'ai un message d'erreur : l'application n'arrive pas é télécharger le fichier sur les serveurs d'apple). Pourtant, en allant dans la barre du haut > Actions > je peux télécharger manuellement les drivers. Mais cette étape est obligatoire pour pouvoir faire l'installation sur le disque externe, donc je suis bloqué...

Si qqn a éventuellement une idée ?

Sinon, je passerai par une install sur mon dd interne pour juste l'os et les applications et doc windows pointeront vers mon disque externe.

Merci de votre aide




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Locke (30 Juin 2017)

Tu peux tout essayer, ça ne marchera jamais en utilisant Boot Camp ou en modifiant un fichier .plist qui depuis un bon moment est obsolète et ne fonctionnait que sur certains Mac.

Ce qui marchera :
- installation de Windows dans le disque dur interne
- utilisation de Winclone pour créer un clone de la partition Windows réalisée par Boot Camp. Ce sera un fichier avec une extension .winclone
- effacement de la partition interne de Windows avec Boot Camp et en aucun cas avec Utilitaire de disque
- lancement de Winclone et rétro clonage du clone de Windows, mais uniquement dans un disque dur formaté en FAT32 en connexion Thunderbolt et en aucun cas dans un boitier en USB 3.0. Winclone se chargeant de faire la conversion en NTFS, ça va très vite.

Autre possibilité depuis un vrai PC :
- clonage d'une version de Windows dans un disque dur à plateaux ou un SSD dans un boitier USB 3.0

Par contre il faut que le PC soit récent avec un BIOS activant UEFI, car en mode Legacy le clone ne sera pas reconnu sous macOS.


----------



## Flickta (1 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour lastenero,

J'ai eu pas mal de retour sur un sujet similaire 

Je t'invite à lire ce fil :

https://forums.macg.co/threads/boot-camp-sur-hd-externe.1293287/

En espérant que tu puisses trouver de quoi te dépanner.

@+


----------

